# How long have you been in business?



## Mandy (Jul 25, 2007)

I guess the title of the post pretty mcuh says it all. How long have you been in business? How long have you been making money off your soap/candle/etc making?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 25, 2007)

Right at 6 years.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Right at 6 years.


Wow, that's awesome, Tab!

I just sold my very first few soaps, so I guess that could count that I'm in business since today!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

The first go around was 1 year. I couldnt keep up with the demand. I will be opening in October of this year.. I have it under better control now.  :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 26, 2007)

Two years now.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 26, 2007)

Well I haven't officially made money from my soap yet.


----------



## vanillabean (Jul 28, 2007)

About a year.


----------



## soapinilike (Jul 28, 2007)

5 years now.


----------

